# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Могу ли я получить Windows 10 для устройства под управлением Windows XP или Vista?

## DEL

Вы можете приобрести Windows 10 в Microsoft Store или у других продавцов и установить ее на устройство под управлением Windows XP или Windows Vista, если оно соответствует минимальным системным требованиям для Windows 10. Прежде чем установить Windows 10, создайте резервные копии существующих файлов. Будет выполнена "чистая" установка.

Однако мы рекомендуем использовать Windows 10 на новом устройстве. Мы думаем, вам понравятся великолепные персональные компьютеры, доступные сегодня по приемлемой цене. Они существенно улучшились с момента выпуска в 2001 году операционной системы Windows XP и Windows Vista в 2006.

----------


## OoFreemanoO

У меня вопрос: обновится коробочная версия Windows Vista Home Premium до Windows 10?

----------


## metanal

Не обновится. Читал где-то официальный ответ Micrisoft

----------


## iwak

Нет. Получить обновления до windows 10 можно только из под windows 7, 8, 8.1 . Можете почитать на сайте http://windowsten.ru/how-to/ . В вашем случае проще сразу поставить десятку.  Только найдите сборку с последними обновлениями, чтобы не пришлось париться при обновлениях.

----------

